# breast milk at 4 months pregnant



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi There 

My breasts have been leaking milk and I am only 4 months pregnant I have changed my bra to merternaty bra and I have been properly measured so the bra is not the problem is this anything to worry about as I thought you produce the important milk first and I do intend to brest feed tis only happens at night.

Many thanks Kitten


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, some people leak throughout pregnancy. You will produce colostrum until your baby is about 2 or 3 days old, as your hormones that are produced after delivery will change it,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------

